# Alanis Morissette: "Ich bin schwanger!"



## Mandalorianer (12 Aug. 2010)

*Süße Babynews*

*Alanis Morissette:"Ich bin schwanger!"*​ 

*Und schon wieder eine Babynews.* Nachdem Alicia Keys (29) und auch Mirja Boes (38) vorgelegt haben, zieht nun auch Alanis Morissette (36) nach. Die hatte erst vor wenigen Wochen ihren Freund Souleye (Mario Treadway, 30) geheiratet und nun ist Nachwuchs unterwegs. 

Auf Twitter teilte sie diese freudige News mit ihren Fans: *„Wir freuen uns sehr, gemeinsam auf diese Reise gehen zu können.“* Für die Sängerin ist es das erste Kind. Ob es ein Mädchen oder ein Junge wird, wollte sie nicht verraten. Auch der Geburtstermin ist noch unbekannt. Dem _US Magazine_ verriet sie die News zuerst. *Auf einer „25 Dinge, die man nicht über mich weiß“-Liste fügte sie als letzten Punkt hinzu: „Ich bin schwanger!“* Wirklich niedlich. Ich freuen mich für die beiden und sage *

„Herzlichen Glückwunsch“!* 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (12 Aug. 2010)

Sie auch?  :thx: für die Info, dann alles Gute!


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2010)

Das ist ja fast schon ne Pandemie


----------



## krawutz (13 Aug. 2010)

*Ich wars nicht !*:WOW:


----------

